# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Επισκευή τροφοδοτικου που βραχυκυκλωνει

## tanasi

Καλησπερα σας,
σημερα πηγα να ανοιξω το pc μου ανοιγοντας πρωτα το διακοπτακι που βρικσεται στο τροφοδοτικό απο πισω κ επεσε η ασφαλεια του δωματιου. Εβαλα το pc σε αλλη μπριζα κ δοκιμασα αλλα παλι το ιδιο. επισης εβγαλα το τροφοδοτικο κ το δοκιμασα κ παλι black out! Το τροφοδοτικό ειναι ενα tagan. Μιας που εχει ληξει η εγγυηση σκεφτηκα να το ανοιξω. Αφου ξεβιδωσα διαφορα βρηκα ενα thermistor (2r512)το οποιο φαινεται να εχει τιναξει. (μετα θυμηθηκα οτι βρηκα κ κατι πρασινα κομματακια οταν το ανοιξα..)
http://img245.imageshack.us/i/f22j.jpg/
http://img715.imageshack.us/i/f21h.jpg/

Υπαρχει καμια περιτπωση να μπορεσω να το επισκευασω?ΤΟ θερμιστορ πρεπει να δειχνει βραχυκυλωμενο αν το δω με πολυμετρο?

----------


## xampos

Το θερμίστορ αν το δεις με το πολυμετρο θα πρέπει να δείχνει κάποια αντίσταση η οποία θα πρέπει να μειώνεται όσο αυτό ζεσταίνετε. εγώ λέω να αλλάξεις το θερμίστορ (ή και τα δυο αν έχει δύο) και μετά να ελέξεις με το πολυμετρο τις διόδους (τέσσερις ή δυο για μερικά τροφοδοτικά) που έχει αμέσως μετά και μετά δες τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος που έχει στον μετασχηματιστή (πιο πιθανό να κάηκε κάποιο από αυτά να έγινε μόνιμο βραχυκύκλωμα και έτσι να κάηκε το θερμίστορ και πιθανόν καμιά δίοδος- αν έχει καεί καμιά δίοδος άλλαξε τες όλες). *Προσοχή όμως στην τάση του δικτύου*. Καλή επιτυχία ότι και να κάνεις. Πάντως καλύτερα να αγοράσεις ένα καινούριο.

----------


## navar

και οι μεγάλοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί στην είσοδο είναι πολύ επίφοβοι για βλάβη ! μάλλον θέλουν και αυτοί αντικατάσταση !

----------


## xampos

τους ξέχασα αυτους  μπραβο ρε Κωνσταντίνε.Θάνο  ασφάλεια δεν έχει μέσα το τροφοδοτικό;

----------


## klik

α) ο πυκνωτής στη μικρή πλακέτα είναι off.
β) έχει έναν μεγάλο πυκνωτή στα 450V κοντά στη γέφυρα (ή αλλιώς, είναι active pfc);

----------


## tanasi

παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις..

@xampos
ναι εχει μεσα ασφαλεια κ μαλιστα ειναι διπλα στο θερμιστορ που καηκε. Ισως φαινεται κ στη φωτο που σας εστειλα...

@Klik
α) αρα λες οτι πρεπει να τον αλλαξω και αυτον σιγουρα ε?
β) αυτο δεν ξερω πως θα το βρω...  :frown: 

θα προσπαθησω να κοιταξω αυριο τις διοδους να δω μηπως βγαλω καμια ακρη..

----------


## xampos

Το περίεργο ειναι γιατί δεν έκαψε  την ασφάλεισ εκτός αν το βραχυκύκλωμα είναι πριν την ασφάλεια. Ρήξε μια ματιά στον κονέκτορα της τροφοδοσίας και στο φιλτρο που έχει αμέσως μετά. Μήπως το προβλημα δεν είναι στο τροφοδοτικό αλλά στο καλώδιο;

----------


## klik

Το να μην καεί η ασφάλεια μπορεί να συμβεί αν πέσει πρώτα η ασφάλεια του πίνακα.
Δες πόσοι μεγάλοι (σαν μεσαίες μπαταρίες - διάσταση Β ή Α) και την τάση λειτουργίας του

----------


## tanasi

λοιπον εχω να αναφερω τα εξης:
 ο πυκνωτη που ειπε ο κλικ οτι ειναι καμμενος οντως φαινεται λιγο φουσκωμενος στο πανω μερος κ οταν τον μετρησα με το πολυμετρο στην ενδειξη ohm (πανω στην πλακετα οπως ειναι) εδειξε 0. Σε αντιθεση με αλλους που κοιταξα κ διναν απειρο.. (αν κανω καπου λαθος στο τροπο μετρησης διορθωστε με..) Ο συγκεκριμενος λεει 22μF και 400V. 

Εχει εναν αλλο πυκνωτη διπλα ακριβως στο jack που μπαινει το καλωδιο ο οποιος γραφει 47μF και M300V (κ πανω γραφει XI - CTX) - απλα το αναφερω... http://img266.imageshack.us/i/61706980.jpg/

κ επισης εχει 2 μεγαλους πυκνωτες σαν μπαταριες που γραφουν 680μF και 200V εκαστος.. http://img825.imageshack.us/i/60218248.jpg/

το καλωδιο δεν ειναι αφου αλλαξα καλωδιο κ παλι το ιδιο εκανε..

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πυκνωτής που σου έδειξε 0 στο ωμόμετρο θέλει οπωσδήποτε αλλαγή. Δες επίσης για βραχυκυκλώματα στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης όπως επίσης και στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος από τη μεριά του πρωτεύοντος (τα πιθανότερα...)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μάλλον είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος  ο κίτρινος στη μικρή πλακέτα.

----------


## FILMAN

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις κάτι τέτοιο Αποστόλη (πού χάθηκες βρε; )

----------


## tanasi

> Μάλλον είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος  ο κίτρινος στη μικρή πλακέτα.


δεν πρεπει να ειναι μολις ειδα οτι μου βγζει απειρη αντισταση.. 

να ρωτησω πως μπορω να τσεκαρω τα τρανζιστορ αν ειναι οκ? (μη βαρατε!!!  :Wink: )

----------


## FILMAN

Πάλι με το ωμόμετρο, μετρώντας μεταξύ συλλέκτη - εκπομπού (το συνηθέστερο βραχ/μα) ή μεταξύ συλλέκτη - βάσης (πιο σπάνιο). Για να δεις ποιο πόδι είναι ποιο, δες το datasheet του συγκεκριμένου τρανζίστορ. Στα τρανζίστορ σε θήκη ΤΟ-220 (μάλλον τέτοια θα έχει...) ο συλλέκτης είναι πάντα το μεσαίο πόδι που είναι και ενωμένο με τη μεταλλική πλάτη του εξαρτήματος.

----------


## NOE

Η μικρή πλακέτα (απόσο μπορώ να καταλάβω από τις φωτό) είναι το κύκλωμα BIAS. Ο φουσκωμένος πυκνωτής πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί. Πρέπει επίσης να μετρήσεις το mosfet ισχύος του bias, τους πυκνωτές ανάδρασης στο bias και ενδεχομένως επίφοβα εξαρτήματα σε αυτό το κύκλωμα, η καλή λειτουργία του bias (το οποίο είναι το πιο ευάλωτο σε βλάβες) είναι τα θεμέλια για όλο το τροφοδοτικό.

Πρέπει επίσης να ελέγξεις τις διόδους/γέφυρα ανόρθωσης, τους μεγάλους πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης, τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος στο πρωτέυον, το κύκλωμα ανάδρασης (είτε είναι οπτοζευκτης είτε δικτύωμα) και τους πυκνωτές της, τους πυκνωτές στο κύκλωμα του ολοκληρωμένου (pwm controller). Αν ελέγξεις όλα αυτά μπορείς να το κάνεις σαν καινούριο με μία μόνο επιφύλαξη να έχουν κακοποιηθεί και άλλοι πυκνωτές ( όπως οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης στης εξόδους του pcu) αν δούλεψε ελαττωματικά πριν καεί.

ΥΓ1: όταν μετράς τους πυκνωτές με ομομετρο δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις ολοκληρωμένο συμπέρασμα για την λειτουργική τους κατάσταση. Αν ο πυκνωτής που πας να μετρήσεις είναι φορτισμένος το ψηφιακό ομόμετρο μπορεί να σου δείξει (λανθασμένα) μηδενική αντίσταση ή και αρνητική τιμή ohm, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να πάθει και ζημιά το όργανο γιαυτό να αδειάζεις τους πυκνωτές με μία λάμπα.

ΥΓ2: άσχετο, έχω ένα καμένο psu και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάηκε το mosfet στο bias το οποίο δεν μπορώ να το βρώ πουθενά, έψαξα όλο τον κόσμο... έχετε υπόψιν κάτι αντίστοιχο?   http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...shiba/2917.pdf

----------


## FILMAN

Το 2SK2645 πώς σου φαίνεται; (Παρεμπιπτόντως δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι αυτό που αποκαλείς εδώ bias...)

----------


## klik

Ούτε εγω καταλαβαίνω το BIAS στην περίπτωση μας, η μικρή πλακέτα μπορεί να έχει και pfc λειτουργία ή ακόμα και 5vSb (δεν φαίνεται καλά).

Για τρανζίστορ μπορείς να δεις και το irfp460 (που κυκλοφορεί παντού), αρκεί να μην έχει active pfc το τροφοδοτικό (που σημαίνει οτι το 500V δεν είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο απο το απαιτούμενο V DS).

----------


## NOE

> ... που αποκαλείς εδώ bias...


Τα σύγχρονα psu δεν είναι αυτοτροφοδοτούμενα, υπάρχει ένα μικρο αυτοταλάντωτο αυτόνομο παλμοτροφοδοτικό (fly back χωρίς controller) που τροφοδοτεί το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό (τοn controller και τα περιφερειακά του,δίνει και τάσεις αναφοράς), επίσης τροφοδοτεί την μητρική ώστε να είναι σε ετοιμότητα γιαυτό τα usb έχουν τάση ακόμα και με κλειστό pc, γιαυτό το pc είναι σε ετοιμότητα να εκκινήσει αν πάρει εντολή από το δίκτυο .. και άλλα πολλά. Αυτό είναι το bias, και σε αντίθεση με το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί 24 ώρες και έτσι είναι πιο επιρρεπές σε βλάβες.    http://www.smpspowersupply.com/ATX_p..._schematic.pdf

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει με το 2sk2996 είναι ότι έχει ενσωματωμένη μία DIAC (λες να μην παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο?) , αλλιώς έχω μοσφετ με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά που μπορούν να το αντικαταστήσουν..

----------


## tanasi

> FILMAN                                             Πάλι με το ωμόμετρο, μετρώντας μεταξύ συλλέκτη - εκπομπού (το  συνηθέστερο βραχ/μα) ή μεταξύ συλλέκτη - βάσης (πιο σπάνιο). Για να δεις  ποιο πόδι είναι ποιο, δες το datasheet του συγκεκριμένου τρανζίστορ.  Στα τρανζίστορ σε θήκη ΤΟ-220 (μάλλον τέτοια θα έχει...) ο συλλέκτης  είναι πάντα το μεσαίο πόδι που είναι και ενωμένο με τη μεταλλική πλάτη  του εξαρτήματος.


λοιπον η μικρη πλακετα εχει 2 toshiba k2837 http://www.toshiba.com/taec/componen...c//75/3144.pdf τα οποια μετρησα με το πολυμετρο. Κ στα 2: αν μετρησω διπλανους ακροδεκτες κ με το πολυμετρο στο 2000Κ παιρνω μια τιμη που συνεχω αυξανει. Αν μετρησω το 1 και το 3 παρνω 5KΩ.. 

Επισης εχει και ενα μικρο  που γραφει pec 422 και απο κατω uf 1006fct. Και μαλλον ειναι αυτο http://pdf.chinaicmart.com/UF1/UF1003FCT.pdf
Σε αυτο αν μετρησω κοντινους ακροδεκτες παλι παιρνω μια τιμη που αυξανεται ενω αν μετρησω 1 και 3ο παιρνω 0Ω. 





> NOE                                             Η μικρή πλακέτα (απόσο μπορώ να καταλάβω από τις φωτό) είναι το  κύκλωμα BIAS. Ο φουσκωμένος πυκνωτής πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί. Πρέπει  επίσης να μετρήσεις το mosfet ισχύος του bias, τους πυκνωτές ανάδρασης  στο bias και ενδεχομένως επίφοβα εξαρτήματα σε αυτό το κύκλωμα, η καλή  λειτουργία του bias (το οποίο είναι το πιο ευάλωτο σε βλάβες) είναι τα  θεμέλια για όλο το τροφοδοτικό.


τα mosfet του bias ειναι λογικα αυτα που μετρησα πιο πανω. Τους αλλους πυκνωτες τους μετρησα κ φαινονται οκ. 






> Πρέπει επίσης να ελέγξεις τις διόδους/γέφυρα ανόρθωσης, τους μεγάλους  πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης, τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος στο πρωτέυον, το κύκλωμα  ανάδρασης (είτε είναι οπτοζευκτης είτε δικτύωμα) και τους πυκνωτές της,  τους πυκνωτές στο κύκλωμα του ολοκληρωμένου (pwm controller). Αν  ελέγξεις όλα αυτά μπορείς να το κάνεις σαν καινούριο με μία μόνο  επιφύλαξη να έχουν κακοποιηθεί και άλλοι πυκνωτές ( όπως οι πυκνωτές  εξομάλυνσης στης εξόδους του pcu) αν δούλεψε ελαττωματικά πριν καεί.


για να τα κανω αυτα μαλλον πρεπει να ξεδιδωσω την πλακετα απο το κουτι του τροφοδοτικου ε? 
τη γεφυρα ανορθωσης πως τη βρισκω?
οι μεγαλοι πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης ειναι αυτοι εδω http://img825.imageshack.us/i/60218248.jpg/ ?

Αν καταλαβα καλα αυτο που ΔΕΝ θελω να δω σε πυκνωτες ή τρανζιστορ (για οποιονδηποτε ζευγος ακροδεκτων) ειναι η τιμη 0 στο ομωμετρο ε?

----------


## klik

> Τα σύγχρονα psu δεν είναι αυτοτροφοδοτούμενα, υπάρχει ένα μικρο αυτοταλάντωτο αυτόνομο παλμοτροφοδοτικό (fly back χωρίς controller) που τροφοδοτεί το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό ...Αυτό είναι το bias...


Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό παράγει τα 5Vsb (stand by) και *δεν* παράγει τάση αναφοράς για το υπόλοιπο τροφοδοτικό, αλλά απλά μια τάση λειτουργίας για το τσιπάκι που έχει τον έλεγχο PWM. 

Αυτά τα τσιπάκια (PWM), παράγουν σε κάποια ακίδα τους μια τάση αναφοράς για να πολωθούν σωστά τα κρίσιμα αναλογικά κυκλώματα που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στο PWM τσιπάκι (αν υπάρχουν). 

Φυσικά υπάρχει και κάποιο κύκλωμα ελέγχου για την ακρίβεια των 5Vsb (π.χ. με τάση αναφοράς απο ένα tl431).

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> ......
> 
> Επισης εχει και ενα μικρο  που γραφει pec 422 και απο κατω uf 1006fct. Και μαλλον ειναι αυτο http://pdf.chinaicmart.com/UF1/UF1003FCT.pdf
> Σε αυτο αν μετρησω κοντινους ακροδεκτες παλι παιρνω μια τιμη που αυξανεται ενω αν μετρησω 1 και 3ο παιρνω 0Ω. 
> 
> 
> για να τα κανω αυτα μαλλον πρεπει να ξεδιδωσω την πλακετα απο το κουτι του τροφοδοτικου ε? 
> τη γεφυρα ανορθωσης πως τη βρισκω?
> οι μεγαλοι πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης ειναι αυτοι εδω http://img825.imageshack.us/i/60218248.jpg/ ?
> ...


a) Θάνο είναι φυσιολογικό.

b)Με προσευχή δεν γίνεται, θέλει ξεβίδωμα.

γ)Μηδέν Ω σε τρανζ. ή πυκνωτή δεν πρέπει να δεις, αλλά πάνω στο κύκλωμα μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικό, όπως πιο πάνω.(α)

Τι ασφάλεια είναι αυτή που πέφτει, μήπως ρελές??
--------------------------
Φίλιππε υποχρεώσεις! που θα πάει θα'ρθει και χειμώνας.  όσο για τον πυκνωτή όπως τόβλεπα πιθανότερο μου φαινόταν εκεί παρά στον ηλεκτρ/κό, άλλωστε για την πτώση ασφάλειας θερμοσίφωνα χρειάστηκαν  40+ απαντήσεις.

----------


## tanasi

> a) Θάνο είναι φυσιολογικό.
> 
> b)Με προσευχή δεν γίνεται, θέλει ξεβίδωμα.


οκ οποτε αποτι φαινεται μονο ο ενας πυκνωτης απο τη μικρη πλακετα ειναι Off...
Η ερωτηση ηταν περισσοτερο ρητορικη.. Δεν θα κολλησω σε αλλες 4 βιδες εδω που φτασαμε..  :Wink:

----------


## NOE

Klik, έχω πετύχει psu που παραγοντε τάσεις αναφοράς από το δευτερευον τροφοδοτικό. Τα περισσότερα psu τώρα (κυρίως τα noname κινεζικα) είναι χτισμένα πάνω σε *ένα μόνο εξειδικευμένο για τροφοδοτικά υπολογιστών* τσιπάκι που ελεγχει τους pwm, παραγει τασεις αναφοράς, ελεγχει της εξόδους και δίνει το σήμα PG. Eχω συναντήσει όμως τροφοδοτικά με ξεχωριστά υποκυκλώματα για τάση αναφοράς, διαφορετικο τσιπάκι για σύγκρηση τάσεων εξόδου και σήμα PG, διαφορετικο τσιπ pwm controller ....... και άλλα ξεχωριστά διακριτά πραγματάκια.. 

anyway ξεφέυγουμε από το θέμα, αυτό που τόνισα παραπάνω είναι ότι δευτερευον τροφοδοτικό είναι επηρεπές σε βλάβες και πρέπει να ελεγχθει γιατί ειναι κομβικό κομάτι για την καλή λειτουργία του psu.

----------


## FILMAN

> Τα σύγχρονα psu δεν είναι αυτοτροφοδοτούμενα, υπάρχει ένα μικρο αυτοταλάντωτο αυτόνομο παλμοτροφοδοτικό (fly back χωρίς controller) που τροφοδοτεί το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό (τοn controller και τα περιφερειακά του,δίνει και τάσεις αναφοράς), επίσης τροφοδοτεί την μητρική ώστε να είναι σε ετοιμότητα γιαυτό τα usb έχουν τάση ακόμα και με κλειστό pc, γιαυτό το pc είναι σε ετοιμότητα να εκκινήσει αν πάρει εντολή από το δίκτυο .. και άλλα πολλά. Αυτό είναι το bias, και σε αντίθεση με το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί 24 ώρες και έτσι είναι πιο επιρρεπές σε βλάβες. http://www.smpspowersupply.com/ATX_p..._schematic.pdf
> 
> (Nαι, αλλά γιατί το λες bias (που παραπέμπει σε πόλωση, και όχι st.by ή κάτι τέτοιο; )) 
> 
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει με το 2sk2996 είναι ότι έχει ενσωματωμένη μία DIAC (λες να μην παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο?) , αλλιώς έχω μοσφετ με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά που μπορούν να το αντικαταστήσουν..


Αυτό που βλέπεις στην πύλη του MOSFET δεν είναι DIAC, αλλά αμφίδρομη ζένερ και υπάρχει στα περισσότερα 2SK της TOSHIBA αν όχι σε όλα. Δυστυχώς το 2SK2645 που σου πρότεινα είναι της FUJI και δεν την έχει.

----------


## asterixx25

Προσφάτως μου κάηκε και εμένα ενα τροφοδοτικό απο η/υ. Ανοίγωντας το, ανακάλυψα με το μάτι οτι είχε καεί η ασφάλεια (μια γυάλινη που έχει). Τα υπόλοια εξαρτήματα φαίνονται ο.κ...τουλάχιστον με το μάτι. Μιας και δεν είχα άλλη πρόχειρη να την αντικαταστήσω, είπα να την βραχυκυκλώσω μήπως και πάρει μπροστά. Αμ δε...έριξε την ασφάλεια του πίνακα του σπιτιού. Προφανώς δεν φταίει η ασφάλεια που κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό αλλά κάτι άλλο. Τι μπορώ να ελέγξω στην συνέχεια ?

----------


## FILMAN

Την γέφυρα καθώς και τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος στη μεριά του πρωτεύοντος για βραχυκυκλώματα.

----------

